# Famous/Well-Known Drummers Who Sing?



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

The subject came up at work and the only name we could think of was ***drum roll please*** Phil Collins.

A couple more popped into my head while biking home. Never tried Google since I was enjoying the challenge. Here's the best I could do for a list:

Ringo Starr
Phil Collins
Dave Grohl*
Peter Criss (not a 100% sure on this one)


*Grohl drummed with Nirvana but sings lead with the Foo Fighters while playing guitar.



How many did I miss?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Just about walked away then I remembered...










Shelia E :love2:


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Drummers who sing:

(or in some cases, singers who also drum)

John Bonham (Well, he sang sometimes) (Led Zeppelin for those who are young)
Roger Taylor (Queen)
Levon Helm (The Band)
Don Henley (The Eagles)
Peter Criss (Kiss)

and um ... Karen Carpenter

Heck, Keith Moon (The Who) even sang ... just not very well.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kim Berly of The Stampeders
Gil Moore of Triumph

How's that for digging way back into Canadian rock history!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Country singer Clint Black.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Don't forget Ringo Starr!!

Also, I've been singing and playing drums in my band now. We are only a 2 piece so I get to drum and sing my songs instead of my usual guitar/singing.

Chris Murphy from Sloan also sings and plays the drums. 

Mark Gaudet from my old band sings and plays drums in his band Purple Knight. Amazing drummer.

So many.....


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

"City Boy" drummer, Roy ward. A great band from long ago.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

*Sister Christian!*

How could you forget Night Ranger's, Kelly Keaggy?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

How about Mr. Longdong himself, Tommy Lee. Although I prefer his drumming to his singing.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Buddy Miles
Stevie Wonder
Don Brewer


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The late Paul Hester.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Paul McCartney, if we're including multi-instrumentalists like Steve Wonder.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Buddy Rich and Gene Krupa were known to sing on occasion as well. 

It should be noted that Krupa is noted as the first drummer to use a bass drum on his kit, as well was credited with the invention of the "Rim Shot."


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Grant Hart from Hüsker Dü!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Levon Helm (The Band)
Nick D'Virgilo (Spock's Beard)


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> How about Mr. Longdong himself, Tommy Lee. Although I prefer his drumming to his singing.


Lead vocals on a song or just back-up?

Never heard him do lead, but I haven't heard everything that the Crue has done.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

What about Animal from the Muppets? If you call that singing...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Lead vocals on a song or just back-up?
> 
> Never heard him do lead, but I haven't heard everything that the Crue has done.


he sang lead on some of his solo stuff (and it was horrid, you don't want to hear it)


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

moonsocket said:


> Don't forget Ringo Starr!!
> 
> Also, I've been singing and playing drums in my band now. We are only a 2 piece so I get to drum and sing my songs instead of my usual guitar/singing.
> 
> ...


Starr was mentioned 1st in post #1  

I'm not a musician, so I have to ask, is it a bit more difficult to sing while playing drums as opposed to other hand instruments? Do you have to simplify the beat a little?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

mguertin said:


> he sang lead on some of his solo stuff (and it was horrid, you don't want to hear it)


Thanks. Didn't even know he did a solo project.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Terry Bozzio who played with Zappa...

TERRYBOZZIO.COM............THE OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sheila E.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SINC said:


> Country singer Clint Black.


Man, I honestly didn't know that, and I listen to country. I wonder if my mom knows that, she's the encyclopedia on country. Somehow I can't picture Clint as a drummer either, he's such a quiet, small guy.


I know of a one-armed drummer! 

He had to get his drum kit modified so he could use both feet (a drummer uses one foot to play the base drum) and one arm.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Kosh said:


> I know of a one-armed drummer!
> 
> He had to get his drum kit modified so he could use both feet (a drummer uses one foot to play the base drum) and one arm.


Rick Allen - Def Leppard

Another drummer who sings lead on a couple of the bands songs is Meg White of the White Stripes.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Desi Arnaz (Ricky Ricardo)

Babaloo...


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Hard to believe I missed Desi ... Oh, wait ... do bongos count? Because then there's John Sabastian ...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

How about lead singers that can drum, Eddie Vedder.

The drummer from Sum 41 has sang a couple of songs on their albums too.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Dave Betts, Honeymoon Suite


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Another multi-instrumentalist and one of my favorites, Matthew Sweet.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jughead.

Ok I'm lying.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Is it a bit more difficult to sing while playing drums as opposed to other hand instruments?


Based on some of the people on this list, and some singing drummers I've worked with, I'd have to say yes.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Muppets' Animal.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Kazak said:


> Based on some of the people on this list, and some singing drummers I've worked with, I'd have to say yes.


Quit pickin' on Ringo!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I'm not a musician, so I have to ask, is it a bit more difficult to sing while playing drums as opposed to other hand instruments? Do you have to simplify the beat a little?


Well, lets put it this way. Drumming involves (usually) operating 4 limbs at the same time. Add singing to this and you're involving yourself in 5 things, which can be really difficult in comparison to say playing guitar or bass and singing. 

So, to answer your question, yes, for most it's harder to drum and sing than use another instrument than sing. But, for some, it comes naturally in either case.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Taylor Hawkins of the Foo Fighters. He has his own solo record.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Vexel said:


> Well, lets put it this way. Drumming involves (usually) operating 4 limbs at the same time. Add singing to this and you're involving yourself in 5 things, which can be really difficult in comparison to say playing guitar or bass and singing.
> 
> So, to answer your question, yes, for most it's harder to drum and sing than use another instrument than sing. But, for some, it comes naturally in either case.


Hold on there dude. What about the all the singers who play piano? There's got to be a lot more lead singer/piano players than lead singer/drummers and yet, keeping in mind that I don't have any background in music, I'd estimate the skill level needed would be comparable. Or maybe not?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Lots of drummers don't sing because us soundmen talk them out of it ... vocal mics behind loud drumsets suck live


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

mguertin said:


> Lots of drummers don't sing because us soundmen talk them out of it ... vocal mics behind loud drumsets suck live


I always thought that in the early stages of a band's development the least attractive member always ends up with the sticks in their hands  

Shelia E would be an exception, of course.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I always thought that in the early stages of a band's development the least attractive member always ends up with the sticks in their hands


'Fraid not. The sticks go to the musician with the worst sense of rhythm.

How do you know when there's a drummer at the door?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Kazak said:


> 'Fraid not. The sticks go to the musician with the worst sense of rhythm.
> 
> How do you know when there's a drummer at the door?


Why does the band only take 15 minute breaks?

Any longer and they'd have to retrain the drummer.... <rimshot>

In the interests of equal time, I have also heard this line re: bass players.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

rgray said:


> Any longer and they'd have to retrain the drummer.... <rimshot>


You can train drummers? That would be great. We used to go through a fortune in newspaper.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

The late Karen Carpenter
The late Keith Moon of The Who


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Mickey Hart has sang, albeit in my opinion rather terribly, at numerous shows and on his solo albums.


----------



## Smoothfonzo (May 17, 2007)

The lead singer of Cowboy Mouth is also the drummer.

Cowboy Mouth


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm thinking Levon's middle name just might be Arnold. 

Welcome to ehMac.

On my list of amazing drummers/percussionists whom I have NOT heard sing are Steve Gadd, Ray Cooper, and Evelyn Glennie.

Others?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

He's a spammer. His message will disappear soon.



Kazak said:


> I'm thinking Levon's middle name just might be Arnold.
> 
> Welcome to ehMac.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, missed the link at the bottom.


----------

